
Google Gives Free Security Keys to Activists, but Not If You’re in Iran or Syria - turtlegrids
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kxy4p/google-titan-keys-iran-syria-cuba-crimea-sudan-north-korea
======
OrgNet
Who trusts Google with their privacy anyways?

~~~
jasonvorhe
I do.

~~~
verdverm
Ditto, the only thing I don't have is fiber. Still think Google has the best
engineering. They made some major privacy announcements at Next.

